# 2520 electrical diagram



## davidiowa (May 3, 2010)

I have a 2006 JD 2520. The manual I have shows a fuse box with extra fuses, unused circuits, and used circuits. My tractor has a very small box with 4 fuses numbered 1 (10 amp), 2 (10 amp), 3 (15 amp), and 4 (25 amp). The manual does not tell what these fuses protect. There is also another small box that appears to control the alternator. I'd like to find a place to tap a 12 volt source to run the pump on my sprayer. Does anyone have an older manual that addresses this fuse box? Any Ideas on where to get a 12 volt source controlled by the ignition switch. I'm new to this tractor and find the operator's manual to be rather poor. Years ago I had a JD lawn tractor with a book that told everything. This more modern manual tells me very little. Thanks


----------

